# Alpine Archery Whisperflite Drop Rest & FOBs



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Yet anther rest in my series of test.

I have had a few folks (not many) who have had problems with the FOB and the Whisperflite rest so I thought I better set one one myself.

I found the instructions to be straight forward and set the rest up per instructions *with a few exceptions*.

The instruction recommend the pull cord be attached about 2-3 inches below the nock point of the string on the down bus cable.I recommend that with all similar type drop rests the pull cord be attached much lower. I have found that *attaching the pull cord about 5-6 inches below the cable guard or level with the bottom of the handle/grip provides *for best performance and puts less stress on the down bus cable. Attaching the pull cord lower applies the force more parallel to the bus cable and does not pull the cable to the riser as much. This reduces cam timing issues as well as allowing the rest to drop faster.

Also the instructions recommend the rest be in the FULL UP position 2-3 inches before the last part of the draw. *I recommend this be about the last 1 inch of draw.* The reason being this reduces the stress on the down bus cable and allows the rest to fall quicker. Also Having just 1 inch before full draw allows the user to "creep" a bit without the rest moving. If you have the rest coming up at the very last part of the draw (last 1/2 or less) if you get a little creep from holding on a big buck for a minute waiting for one more step, a little creep may cause the rest to move down and the elevation of the arrow to be lower which is a bad thing!

The rest comes with a cable slide mount. *When using FOBs I always recommend attaching the pull cord to the down bus cable *and NOT the cable slide. Two reasons for his. The cable slide does not react as quick as the down bus cable and during launch, the cable slide will oscillate back and forth possibly causing bounce up issues.

So, I installed the rest set my center shot and elevation and set the pull cord level with the bottom of the handle and adjusted my timing so the rest hit the FULL UP hard stop for the last 1 inch of draw.

Took about ten minutes to set up and worked great. Weather you shoot FOBs or vanes, this procedure will assure no contact with the rest.

I hope this information will be helpful.

*Pull cord attachment *(bottom of grip when not drawn back)








*Elevation Adjustment*








*Clearance *(Plenty)


----------



## hempknight (May 24, 2012)

I have this rest and it was installed at Dick's sporting goods. They installed it on the cable slide. With the hardware that came with the rest I could not figure out how to attach it to the down bus cable. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am shooting a Hoyt Raider Compound Bow. 56# draw weight, and 29 1/2 inch pull. I wasn't sure if clearance with the cables would be a problem?

Link TO Pic


----------



## hempknight (May 24, 2012)

I tried posting another pic, but it keeps *****in about some spam score?? That is kinda annoying when your trying to get help..


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

What is the issue with attaching to the down cable? Here to help. Pic would help.


----------

